# 10 أسباب لنهتف: "تحيا الستات"



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

10أسباب تجعل النساء أفضل من الرجال ويجعلهن يهتفن "تحيا الستات"، كلها توثقها الأرقام والدراسات العلمية يعني حقيقة وليس افتراء!.

1- نتطور للأجمل:
 أنها حقيقة علمية؟!.. فبين مرحلة الطفولة والشباب تتحول النساء للجمال بنسبة أكبر من الشباب، فقد كشفت دراسة حديثة أن النساء مع النمو يظهروا بشكل أفضل، بينما الرجال يظلوا كما هم، وقد أجريت هذه الدراسة على أكثر من 2000 شخص عبر عقود عمرهم المختلفة، فالدراسة أظهرت أن النساء الجذابات قد زاد جمالهم بنسبة 16% عن مرحلة طفولتهم، و36% من الأشخاص الذين ازدادوا جمالا كانوا من الفتيات في طفولتهم المبكرة، فالمرأة تزداد جمالا في شبابها عن طفولتها علي عكس الرجل.

2- صحتهن النفسية أفضل:
في نفس البحث الذي أجري على 2000 شخص كانت نسبة النساء التي تتحدث عن مشاكلهن مع أصدقائها 53%، في مقابل 29% من الرجال، لذلك فإن النساء يتخلصن من ضغوطهن العصبية بصورة أكبر (بمعنى أن رغي السيدات يفيد أحيانا)!

3- تجنب حوادث السيارات:
77% من نسبة وفيات حوادث السيارات من الذكور، طبقا لدراسة تمت في جامعة كارنيجي ميلون، لذا فعلى الرجال أن يكفوا عن انتقاداتهم الدائمة لقيادة المرأة ويحترسوا من سرعاتهم العالية وتهورهم في القيادة!.

4- لدينا مقاومة أكبر للركود:
طبقا لمكتب إحصاءات مكتب العمل فإن 80% من الذين فصلوا من وظائفهم منذ عام 2007 هم من الذكور، وقد يكون السبب أن الذكور قد هيمنوا على المجالات التي كانت أكثر تضررا مثل الصناعة والتمويل، أما مجالات عمل النساء فتكون في مأمن أكبر من مخاطر الركود والمشاكل الاقتصادية.

5- نسبة التحاقنا بالجامعة أكبر:
الكل يعلم أن نسبة التحاق الفتيات بالجامعات أكبر من الذكور، ولكن الجديد أن إحصائيات وزارة التعليم العالي أظهرت أن نسبة تخرج الإناث وحصولهم على البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أكبر من الذكور، والرجال أيضا أكثر عرضة لاستمرارهم أكثر من 5 سنوات لإنهاء دراستهم النهائية.

6- طعامنا صحي أكثر:
اظهر استطلاع للرأي بجامعة مينيسوتا أجري على أكثر من 14000 شخص، أن النساء تختار الطعام الصحي أكثر من الرجال، فاختيارات الرجال ذهبت أغلبها إلى الوجبات السريعة أما النساء فتضمنت أطباقهم على الكثير من الخضروات والفاكهة.

7- لدينا نظام مناعة أقوى:
في دراسة من جامعة ماكغيل، أشارت إلى أن هرمون الأستروجين يعطي المرأة ميزة عندما يتعلق الأمر بمقاومة الالتهابات، ذلك لأن الأستروجين يفرز أنزيمات معينة غالبا ضد البكتيريا والفيروسات.

8- نعيش فترة أطول:
بين المعمرين الذين تخطوا سن المائة، كان 85% منهم من النساء، طبقا لدراسة جامعة نيو إنجلاند المئوي، ففي العموم تعيش النساء أكثر من الرجال بمدة تتراوح بين 5 إلى 10 سنوات.

9- نحن أفضل مديرين:
يجب على الرجل ألا يخجل من الإعلان أن "مراتي مدير عام".. فكثير من الخبراء خلصوا إلى هذه النتيجة بناء على أن النساء أكثر استماعا وتساؤلا وحلا للمشاكل عن نظرائهم من الرجال، وفي إحدى مقالات صحيفة الديلي نيوز قال جاي فورت الخبير الإداري: "إنها خدمة للاقتصاد الموجه الآن، فالنساء هن أفضل في الاتصال من الرجال، وأكثر دهاء حول معرفة كيفية تنشيط عاطفة موظفيها".

10- نحن نستثمر أفضل:
. ففي دراسة أجريت على 100 ألف محفظة استثمارية، تبين أن عوائد استثمار النساء تتفوق على عوائد استثمار الرجال بنسبة 18 إلى 11%، وقد يكون سبب هذا أن النساء أكثر حذرا في استثماراتهن ويفكرن لفترة أطول قبل اتخاذ القرار النهائي.​


----------



## طحبوش (10 فبراير 2010)

اشاعات


----------



## طحبوش (10 فبراير 2010)

كوكي اكتبي المصدر : جارتنا ام جرجس ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

عندك حق يا كوكى احنا عندنا ميزات بالهبل

بس احنا اللى متواضعين
*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

*
ايه الدعاية دي يا كوكاية

هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> 10أسباب تجعل النساء أفضل من الرجال ويجعلهن يهتفن "تحيا الستات"، كلها توثقها الأرقام والدراسات العلمية يعني حقيقة وليس افتراء!.​
> 
> 1- نتطور للأجمل:
> أنها حقيقة علمية؟!.. فبين مرحلة الطفولة والشباب تتحول النساء للجمال بنسبة أكبر من الشباب، فقد كشفت دراسة حديثة أن النساء مع النمو يظهروا بشكل أفضل، بينما الرجال يظلوا كما هم، وقد أجريت هذه الدراسة على أكثر من 2000 شخص عبر عقود عمرهم المختلفة، فالدراسة أظهرت أن النساء الجذابات قد زاد جمالهم بنسبة 16% عن مرحلة طفولتهم، و36% من الأشخاص الذين ازدادوا جمالا كانوا من الفتيات في طفولتهم المبكرة، فالمرأة تزداد جمالا في شبابها عن طفولتها علي عكس الرجل.​
> ...


 


:download:

تحيا الستات      تحيا الستات     تحيا الستات 

بس هوة لسة فية رجالة 

مش ماتوا كلهم فى 67 :t30:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

تحيا الستات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فهن وراء كل مصيبة للرجل
فقد اثبتت دراسة طحبوشية
ان قصر عمر الرجال من اهم اسبابة
نكد الستات وكثرة مطالبهم غير المبررة
الله
يكون
فى عون الرجالة​​


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> تحيا الستات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​​
> فهن وراء كل مصيبة للرجل
> فقد اثبتت دراسة طحبوشية
> ان قصر عمر الرجال من اهم اسبابة
> ...


 


:download:

انت مرجعك كلبوظ :warning:

قريب هتبقى استثنائى وفريد فى نوعك


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> انت مرجعك كلبوظ :warning:
> 
> قريب هتبقى استثنائى وفريد فى نوعك



*ههههههههههههه
عندك اعتراض على المرجع الطحبوشى
:smil8:
دة مرجع دولى فى دراسة النفس الانسانية​*


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> *عندك اعتراض على المرجع الطحبوشى*
> *:smil8:*
> 
> *دة مرجع دولى فى دراسة النفس الانسانية*​


 

:download:

هوة ماسك عليك حاجة 
فى اخبار 99 ساعة
 المستثناة بالاستثنائى
 لقانون الاستثناء االمستثنى 
دى طريقتى السورية الجديدة لافهمك 
اى نقطة فى مرجعك الانترناشيونال

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قول ما حدش هيعرف 
غير مليون او مليون ونصف اللى بيتابعوا المنتدى يوميا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هوة ماسك عليك حاجة
> فى اخبار 99 ساعة
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى متحاملة على طحبوش ليه
هو كل الحكاية









كل الحكاية

:download:


:smi411:


كل الحكاية











بيعجبنى المرجع الطحبوشى
:t30:*


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انتى متحاملة على طحبوش ليه*
> *هو كل الحكاية*
> 
> ...


 


بالسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالامة 

ربنا يوفقك 
فى هولندا بولندا راوندا سوريا ليمتد 


على الحدود 
فوق العمارة الكاروهات 
اللى يا رب تقع 

وتخلصنا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بالسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالامة
> 
> ربنا يوفقك
> فى هولندا بولندا راوندا سوريا ليمتد
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
اوك اسمشيل
اوانت معانا:smil16:*


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *اوك اسمشيل*
> *اوانت معانا:smil16:*


 


:download:

:smil16: انت 

وانا مالى يا عم يوحنا 

انا مصرية واعتز بمصريتى

ومش هاخرج من مصر نهائى 


بالعند فيكم 

بخبخ فى حتة تانية 

علشان كوكى هتدبحنى على اللى عملناة لها بموضوعها الراقى 




*تحيا الستات* 




*تحيا الستات* 



*تحيا الستات* 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اشاعات





طحبوش قال:


> كوكي اكتبي المصدر : جارتنا ام جرجس ههههههههههه



*معنديش جارة اسمها ام جرجس هههههههههههههههههههه
بس المصدر موثوق منه مش اى كلام 
ثانكس طحبوووش*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عندك حق يا كوكى احنا عندنا ميزات بالهبل
> 
> ...



*يس طبعا مميزات كتييييرة الى يعرف يعد 
ثانكس تاسونى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> ايه الدعاية دي يا كوكاية
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقول الحق ياكليمو ولا انت مش معايا *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> تحيا الستات      تحيا الستات     تحيا الستات
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس اسمشيااااال*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> تحيا الستات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فهن وراء كل مصيبة للرجل
> فقد اثبتت دراسة طحبوشية
> ان قصر عمر الرجال من اهم اسبابة
> ...


*
الله يكون فى عونا وعونكم هههههههههههههههههه
بس اعتمد على دراسه عالميه مش محلية طحبوشيه  :t30:*​


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*انا لسة منزل موضوع يثبت عكس الكلام ده خااااااااااااااااااااالص*

*ملاحظات بريئة فى المنتدى اثبتت ان البنات .........*

*و تم الاثبات من وقائع المنتدى*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 فبراير 2010)

روعة 
علشان يعرفوا الفرق بس
ميرسى لك يا كوكى ياقمر 
تعيشى وتجيبى مواضيع جامدة زى دى على طول


----------



## SALVATION (10 فبراير 2010)

> 1- نتطور للأجمل:


 
طبيعى مش مطالب بالجمال الرجل طبعا ولا عمره هيعنس






> 2- صحتهن النفسية أفضل:


ما ده طبيعى مش الباشا شايل الهم اكيد اعصبهم فى تلاجة




> 3- تجنب حوادث السيارات:


_طبعا رجليها على الفرامل علطول مش بتشيلها لما التيل اتاكل بتاع الفرامل ثم هتلاقى اغلب الحوادث السبب فيها ست راكبة عربية ماشية براحة فى طريق سريع وفجأه تفجأ بيها ماشيى على 40 كيلو وكمان ماشية فى نصف الشارع الراجل يتفداها ازى اكيد هيدخل فى الرصيف يا امه فى شجرة طبيعى_




> 4- لدينا مقاومة أكبر للركود:


_مهوا ياحرام طول النهار فى البيت شايل الهم وحرق الدم وهات هات ده منظر واحد هيتنج ولا هيدخل الشركة فى منافسات __ده مش بعيد يختلس الشركة كلها علشان يرضى الست_




> 5- نسبة التحاقنا بالجامعة أكبر:


طبعا البنت تفضل تزوق نفسها وتطلع من البيت على سنجة 10 الولا هيفكر يزاكر ازى مش هيفكر غير فى البنت كانت حلوة انهارده ويفضل طول اليوم يفكر فيها هيه بقى مبسوطة وعارفة انها مشنكلة الولاد كلهم يعنى تفكيرها ارتقى وبقت تدور على مسؤليتها ومزكرتها




> 6- طعامنا صحي أكثر:


_اهو ده الدليل على انها بتنقى ليها الاصلح وهو يكل بقى من الشارع ربنا يتولانا_




> 7- لدينا نظام مناعة أقوى:


من كتر الاكل والتفكير فى الاكل




> 8- نعيش فترة أطول:


حتى عمرنا قصفينة بمشكلكم 




> 9- نحن أفضل مديرين:


بلا جدال امال مين اللى هيحرق دم العاملين وهيخليهم يسيبوا اشغلهم ويقعدو فى بيتهم




> 10- نحن نستثمر أفضل:


_تحس ان كلة متركب على بعضة يعنى حلقة ومتوصلها فى بعضها وكلها بتصب فى صالح المرأة_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

Critic قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا لسة منزل موضوع يثبت عكس الكلام ده خااااااااااااااااااااالص*
> 
> *ملاحظات بريئة فى المنتدى اثبتت ان البنات .........*
> ...


*
لا رديت وقولتلك بقا ملاحظاتك محليه جدا ههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس Critic*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> روعة
> علشان يعرفوا الفرق بس
> ميرسى لك يا كوكى ياقمر
> تعيشى وتجيبى مواضيع جامدة زى دى على طول


*
ثانكس ديدي ياقمر لوجودك الرائع*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

salvation قال:


> طبيعى مش مطالب بالجمال الرجل طبعا ولا عمره هيعنس
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ايه ده انت عامل حرب فى الموضوع هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس اسباب غير مقنننننننننننعه نهائى 
ثانكس لمشاركتك salvation *​


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2010)

تحيا تحيا تحيا 
موضوع لزيز
شكرا الك يائمر


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2010)

*



لا رديت وقولتلك بقا ملاحظاتك محليه جدا ههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس critic

أنقر للتوسيع...

** لا المحلى هو اللى يكسب لان ده خاص ببنات المنتدى و بيبين صفاتهم الحقيقية*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*موضوعى هو اللى يكسب*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> تحيا تحيا تحيا
> موضوع لزيز
> شكرا الك يائمر


*
تحيا يا قمر هههههههههه
ثانكس ارووجه لوجودك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

critic قال:


> * لا المحلى هو اللى يكسب لان ده خاص ببنات المنتدى و بيبين صفاتهم الحقيقية*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *موضوعى هو اللى يكسب*



*نوووووووووووووووووووو
دى حجج البنات هنا مش دى صفاتهم الحقيقه ده افترا منك 
تيجى نعمل استفتاء هتلاقى التأييد لموضوعى ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2010)

*



دى حجج البنات هنا مش دى صفاتهم الحقيقه ده افترا منك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**نو دى حقيقة و بالدليل و على ارض واقع المنتدى**



			تيجى نعمل استفتاء هتلاقى التأييد لموضوعى ههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**علشان المنتدى كله بناااااااااااات و بيشاركو فى اى حاجة*
*و مين يشهد للعروسة*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

critic قال:


> *نو دى حقيقة و بالدليل و على ارض واقع المنتدى**
> **نوووووووووو دى مش الحقييييييقه*
> ​ *علشان المنتدى كله بناااااااااااات و بيشاركو فى اى حاجة*
> *و مين يشهد للعروسة*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*




*لا طبعا عشان موضوعى الصح ودراسات عالميه هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> 10أسباب تجعل النساء أفضل من الرجال ويجعلهن يهتفن "تحيا الستات"، كلها توثقها الأرقام والدراسات العلمية يعني حقيقة وليس افتراء!.​
> 
> 1- نتطور للأجمل:
> أنها حقيقة علمية؟!.. فبين مرحلة الطفولة والشباب تتحول النساء للجمال بنسبة أكبر من الشباب، فقد كشفت دراسة حديثة أن النساء مع النمو يظهروا بشكل أفضل، بينما الرجال يظلوا كما هم، وقد أجريت هذه الدراسة على أكثر من 2000 شخص عبر عقود عمرهم المختلفة، فالدراسة أظهرت أن النساء الجذابات قد زاد جمالهم بنسبة 16% عن مرحلة طفولتهم، و36% من الأشخاص الذين ازدادوا جمالا كانوا من الفتيات في طفولتهم المبكرة، فالمرأة تزداد جمالا في شبابها عن طفولتها علي عكس الرجل.
> ...


 تحياتى  :heat:


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

*عموما


أنا بحترم المراه جدا

الرب يسوع عظمها


يكفى أن صورا المرأه متمثله فى الغاليه أم النور


شكرا للموضوع والمجهود الربمعاااكم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> تحياتى  :heat:



*تحياتى ليك تعبتك فى الرد هههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس alaakamel30*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 فبراير 2010)

*طبعا نحنا مميزين عن الرجال كتير يا بختنا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *عموما
> 
> 
> أنا بحترم المراه جدا
> ...



*رائى حكيم حلو
ثانكس كتير النهيسى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *طبعا نحنا مميزين عن الرجال كتير يا بختنا​*


*
اكيد يابختنا 
ثانكس رنون نورتينى*​


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

*تسلمي يا قمر على الموضوع*

*وكل المذكور فيه صحيح واكتر منو كمان بس اللي مجرب هو اللي يعرف *

*شكرا ليكي وربنا يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *تسلمي يا قمر على الموضوع*
> 
> *وكل المذكور فيه صحيح واكتر منو كمان بس اللي مجرب هو اللي يعرف *
> 
> ...



*تسلمى انتى يا سكر لوجودك ومشاركتك الحلوة*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 فبراير 2010)

تحيا الستات طبعا احنا وبس ال رجالة ال 
وراء كل رجل عظيم امراءة


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*ايوة ايوة*
*وهو الراجل يعرف يعمل حاجة من غيير ما ياخد رأى المرأة*
*دى كانت .....*
*هههههه*
*ميرسى لييييييكى *
*موضوع جمييييل جدا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> تحيا الستات طبعا احنا وبس ال رجالة ال
> وراء كل رجل عظيم امراءة



*تسلمى ياقمر على مشاركتك الحلوة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ايوة ايوة*
> *وهو الراجل يعرف يعمل حاجة من غيير ما ياخد رأى المرأة*
> *دى كانت .....*
> *هههههه*
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
ثانكس دودوز نورتينى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2010)

- صحتهن النفسية أفضل:
في نفس البحث الذي أجري على 2000 شخص كانت نسبة النساء التي تتحدث عن مشاكلهن مع أصدقائها 53%، في مقابل 29% من الرجال، لذلك فإن النساء يتخلصن من ضغوطهن العصبية بصورة أكبر (بمعنى أن رغي السيدات يفيد أحيانا)!​
*اشك فى دى
ويعنى اللى مش بتعرف ترغى
تروح تولعها فى نفسها بقا
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى سويتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> - صحتهن النفسية أفضل:
> في نفس البحث الذي أجري على 2000 شخص كانت نسبة النساء التي تتحدث عن مشاكلهن مع أصدقائها 53%، في مقابل 29% من الرجال، لذلك فإن النساء يتخلصن من ضغوطهن العصبية بصورة أكبر (بمعنى أن رغي السيدات يفيد أحيانا)!​
> *اشك فى دى
> ويعنى اللى مش بتعرف ترغى
> ...


*
حالات نادرة الى مبتعرفش ترغى ههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس سندورة من غير توليع ياقمر *​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (12 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههه طب تماااام خالص كوكــى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2010)

تايهة فى الدنيا قال:


> ههههههههههه طب تماااام خالص كوكــى


*
هههههههههههههههه
ثانكس تايهة فى الدنيا لوجودك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*اتاريييييييينا جامدييييين اووووووووى وانا مش واخده بالى هههههه
ميرررسى يا قمرررر*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اتاريييييييينا جامدييييين اووووووووى وانا مش واخده بالى هههههه
> ميرررسى يا قمرررر*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يس طول عمرنا جامديييييييييييييييييييييييييين
ثانكس يادوندون ياقمر*​


----------

